

How do you calculate Pi? - edw519
http://www.pcplus.co.uk/node/3106/

======
yannis
A much better approach is to use a spigot algorithm

<http://home.att.net/~srschmitt/script_pi_spigot.html>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Correction: Welsh mathematician William Jones first used "pi" to refer to this
particular number in 1706, not Euler. Before then it was called the Ludolphian
number.

